# Fimir - a new Army book PDF



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

A new Fimir (unofficial) Army book has just been released; from the Meargh Witch-queen and her Demonfriend Dirach wizards to the lowly Shearl thralls it's a top quality production.

(75 meg pdf, 110 pages and completely free! - please let us know what you think).

Fimir WFB Army Book Review

Fimir Army Book PDF Download


----------

